# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  шоу "СТС Зажигает Суперзвезду"

## мариза

Рсскажите, пожалуйста, свое мнение об этом конкурсе!По-моему это самый лучший конкурс из всех Фабрик звезд и Народных артистов!

----------


## Antoshka_22

ага)))самый платный))))

----------


## хрюхрюмчик777

на счет самого платного я поддерживаю полностью:):):)
а вот на счет самого лучшего-ни за что!!!
можно было лучше сделать!!!
хотя респект что хотя б живьем поют:):):)
ну ничего что иногда плохо:):):):wink:

----------


## lisa

А мне тоже больше всех именно этот проект нравится. Очень интересно слушать сразу все замечания и мнения. Особенно люблю, когда Отиева сидит :Aga:  Что-то ее на Фабрику не зовут:wink:

----------


## Saragent

> Особенно люблю, когда Отиева сидит Что-то ее на Фабрику не зовут


*lisa*,
денег мало там предлагают! :biggrin:
на мой взгляд, Народный артист - лучше, т.к. бесплатно

----------


## хухрындик

> Народный артист - лучше, т.к. бесплатно


Нет ничего бесплатного......

----------


## Альго

> ага)))самый платный))))


О, привет Антон:) так что этот конкурс платный???!!!!:eek:

----------


## Alinahill

> Народный артист - бесплатно


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## million

*хрюхрюмчик777*,
 И сколько стоит попасть на стс?

----------


## exclusive13

мда..ребята..сами не попали туда иеперь пургу гогите!!!все бесплатно!!!я прошел правда аыгнали..так сказать!а так все бесплатно

----------


## рикитикитави

Смотрю и жалею, что раньше таких школ не было...

----------


## Novo Media Group

Действительно, попасть и спеть 1 раз можно было бесплатно, НО чтоб пройти дальше и попасть в финал нужны деньги или умение делать именно  Ш О У ! вокал и артистизм роли не играли вообще... а кухня этого шоу оставляет желать лучшего... на участников (не своих) отпускалось минимум средств.да и вообще отношение как к быдлу.

----------


## anissa verbena

конкурс отстой,не посмотреть не послушать,на кастинг не ходила и не жалею

----------


## maestro116

Анюта, не хулигань!!! Зашифровалась-ВЕРБЕНА:wink:

----------


## max-krivencev

Дамы и господа, спешу с Вами не согласиться! Я знаком лично с Кристиной Колес, так вот с нее не взяли ни копеки за этот конкурс! единственное то, что все время ей мать высылала деньги на еду!
ак что если не знаете лучше всегда промолчать!

----------


## Antoshka_22

Давайте не будем ругаться!!!Я там участвовал вообще то,и лучше остальных знаю,за деньги там или нет!! !Меня например в основное шоу взяли,но после первого концерта решили выгнать т.к. Арифулина не взлюбила меня,денег не дал,да и блата нет никакого!!!Кристина другой случай,пусть сама расскажет о том как она попала!!!

----------


## PinkSkirt

Извини меня конечно...но я не увидела что ты прямо очень уж талантливый!!На сто процентов уверена что если есть ТАЛАНТ настоящий то тут не то что ты не будешь платить за участие, а чуть позже тебе гора денег приплывёт ..лично от твоих выступлений у меня не было какого то кайфа смотреть...но конечно например лена князева отстой полный в плане певицы но зато связи ..так что тут уже понятно

----------


## Irennn

Вы что до сих пор не поняли, что всё то, что на ТВ - всё платно! ВСЁ! Я участвовала в Народном артисте. Я - профи. И что? Да меня даже слушать не стали!
Слушают не знаменитости, а какие-то левые тётки и дядьки.
Я хитростью пробралась к Фридлянду, так он даже слушать меня не стал , сказал: Моя дорогая, можешь и не соваться, нам нужны денежные и можно и без голоса, голос прилепим.
Так я такой концерт закатила, наверное все по РТР видели. Такое зло взяло. что Фридлянда даже хреновым обозвала на всю Россию.
Всё платно Не верьте!
Даже тот, кто платил. никогда не признается, что он платил!

----------


## ELINA-AVON

естественно,что  все  платно...и  заплатишь..и  через  постельку  пройдешь  еслинадо  будет  ....!!!!все именно так..у  меня  тже  куча  знакомых и  друзей--фабрика..стс..ародный  артист!!все  все  все!!!
  сасма была  на  стс  арифулина  меня  мучала  минут  30  то это  спой,т о то...все  уже и  я  были  уверены,что прошла..как  вдруг  они  говорят вам надо  прическу  сменить..я  в  шоке  была..у мня  хвост  был..а она  говорит надо  волосы  рапустть  вам..такие  красивые   так ходить по кастингам!!!

----------


## vocalist33

ПРОХОДИШЬ ТУДА БЕЗПЛАТНО!!!УЖ Я ЗНАЮ!!!

----------


## ELINA-AVON

есть еще  такая  фишка,что некоторых  набирают  ,чтою на  уровне их  другие  не  казались лохами!!!..другие--те,что должны  пройти  до  конца!!!короче люди на  вылет!!!

----------


## Аллочка86

Сколько людей, столько и мнений!
У меня тоже много знакомых ходили на кастинги этих конкурсов....ни кто не прошел, хотя все профессиональные певицы.



> есть еще такая фишка,что некоторых набирают ,чтою на уровне их другие не казались лохами!!!..другие--те,что должны пройти до конца!!!короче люди на вылет!!!


Полностью согласна!!!!!

----------


## TrieN

во всем есть свои плюсы, если бы я пошла бы на этот проект, то только бы с целью выиграть учебу, ведь такое на дороге не валяется

----------


## il-gio

Вы видели новые условия проэкта *Стс зажигает суперзвезду* ??
Так вот ам сейчас принимают только группы и чтобы каждому из участгиков было не больше 19, и не меньше 14... И обязательное условие -ГРУППА!!! 
Так что сольникам в этом году туда соваться не стоит... :wink:

----------


## doronin

а я ходил на кастинг, кашмар, помоему они искали совсем не артистов, неменьше, чем кашельки богатых мам и пап и конечно любовников. ОТСТОЙ ПОЛНЫЙ. Я зарекся ходить на подобные шоу, потому, что в жюри сидят люди которые, как мне показалось, ничего не понимают в творчестве, сплошь бизнес. Алифулина лучше бы занималась своим делом) мне только не понятно что  жюри делали еще и актеры? они, что тоже вокал оценивают? вообще я видел как проходили те, которым вобще только в ванной петь, главное уметь првельно головой трясти, что бы волосы в разные стороны эфектно летели, а при этом, что она поет вообще не понятно. а талантлевых сразу в отстой, потому что они таланты, и у них есть свое мнение на творческий процес, а этим так называемым продюсерам типа Алифулиной нужны роботы, безмолвные, согласные даже голышом по сцене ходить и самое главное, что бы за них хорошо платили. Ради таких, они готовы и сами выйти на сцену для эфектного показа конкурсанта. О Т С Т О Й !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Любашенька

На последнем артисте, когда вели этот конкурс Ревзин, Меладзе и Екатерина (никогда не могла запомнить ее фамилию!), принимала участие группа Квадро. Группы тогда вел Меладзе. Так вот все они профессионалы высшего пилотажа! Это я точно знаю.
Понравились. Даже прошли практически до финала. На финале им сказали - ребята, заплатите такую сумму, победите. В итог в конкурсе победила трио девочек типа Виагры. Но на сольном концерте на беках стояла группа Квадро. И теперь они заключили контракт с продюсером.

Многие рвутся туда, чтобы как говорят "засветиться"! 




> Так вот ам сейчас принимают только группы и чтобы каждому из участгиков было не больше 19, и не меньше 14... И обязательное условие -ГРУППА!!!


А конкурсы многие рассчитаны именно на такой возраст.
Видели бы вы Билана 10 лет назад!!! Мальчик не особо отягощенный интелектом... Но зато победил (опять же видимо за большие деньги) в Евровидении.

К сожалению, у нас все так.

----------


## CRASH07

> Видели бы вы Билана 10 лет назад!!! Мальчик не особо отягощенный интелектом...


а сейчас прямо профессор))):biggrin:

----------


## Rodniki

Живьем играть хорошо с 14 до 19.... и хорошо

----------


## Rodniki

«Готовь сани летом», - решило руководство канала СТС и, последовав этой, бесспорно, гениальной русской пословице, начало подготовку к новому сезону популярного проекта канала «СТС зажигает звезду» загодя. Участники нового сезона еще не определены, зато уже точно определена концепция нового шоу. В которую, увы, никак не вписалась одна из ярчайших фигур прошлого сезона проекта - прославленный продюсер триумфатора «Евровидения-2008» Димы Билана, красавица Яна Рудковская.

- В этом году Яна Рудковская в качестве продюсера даже не рассматривается, - с ходу заверили LIFE.RU в пресс-службе канала. - Но это потому, что определенного музыкального продюсера на проекте не будет. Проект будет продюсировать компания «Мегалайнер», которая продюсирует группу «Ранетки». Однако кто будет ее представлять, пока неизвестно.

Вообще, группа «Ранетки» (подопечные основного продюсера второго сезона «зажигайки») - основная тема второго сезона популярного проекта. Именно «ранеткомания» станет не только основным девизом, но и главным призом шоу. Точнее - гастролями с девичьим коллективом.

- Да, я действительно не буду принимать участие в новом сезоне «СТС зажигает суперзвезду», у меня просто физически нет времени, - поделилась с LIFE.RU Яна Рудковская. - Кроме того, я буду занята в другом телепроекте, который, кстати, не имеет никакого отношения к продюсированию музыкальных проектов.

Канделаки

Кстати, в музыкальной программе создатели нового сезона заменили не только очаровательную блондинку Яну Рудковскую, но страстную брюнетку Тину Канделаки. На смену говорливой Канделаки в роли ведущих шоу придет дуэт мальчиков-зайчиков из сериала «Кадетство» Аристарха Венеса и Кирилла Емельянова.

- Ведущими у нас будут два мальчика из сериала «Кадеты» - Аристарх Венес и Кирилл Емельянов. Они, во-первых, два друга, у них хороший творческий тандем, они сочиняют песни в стиле хип-хоп. В этом году мы будем отбирать только молодежные группы. Возрастная категория от 14 до 19 лет,- раскрыли некоторые секреты шоу в пресс-службе канала. -Причем мы ищем неформатные группы, которые работают в направлениях, не очень распространенных на нашем ТВ сейчас. Каждую программу будут судить три члена жюри. Можно сравнить с «Минутой славы». В конце каждой программы на выбывание будут три группы - одну оставляют зрители, вторую - «Ранетки».

----------


## Rodniki

Щас пойдем в "Дуэты"- грянем наш блюз:smile:

----------


## Rodniki

сходили -,,,,, ???????????:mad:

----------


## Rodniki

это там вчера

----------


## Rodniki

http://superzvezda.ctc-tv.ru/video/113/485/ видео с кастинга

----------


## Rodniki

Поддержите??? http://www.superzvezda.ctc-tv.ru/members/487/

----------


## Alena L

*Rodniki*,
 Как проголосовать?! Не поняла, как это там делается.
Посмотрела видео и фотки - очень понравилось.

----------


## Серёжа

*Rodniki*,
как давний поклоник вашей замечательной студии, обязательно буду завтра
в воскресение 7 сентября смотреть конкурс "СТС зажигает супер-звезду" по
каналу СТС в 17.00 и болеть за группу "Родники", а так же голосовать за ваших ребят всеми возможными способами, в т.ч. привлекая к этому своих друзей и знакомых. Успехов.

----------


## Rodniki

*Серёжа*,
 СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ

----------


## Rodniki

http://www.superzvezda.ctc-tv.ru/members/487/video/
нажми на голубую кнопку--- поддержи нас?

передай друзьям---плиз???
сегодня в 17 по СТС

----------


## Arnav

> нажми на голубую кнопку--- поддержи нас?


Нажал - проголосовал. Удачи вам, ребята!

----------


## Rodniki

*Arnav*,
 Спасибо
Привет!!!

http://www.superzvezda.ctc-tv.ru/members/487/video/
нажми на голубую кнопку--- поддержи нас?

передай друзьям---плиз???
сегодня в 17 по СТС

----------


## Madgeniy

Никто не знает где можно скачать видео с концерта 7 сентября?

----------


## Rodniki

Привет
http://www.superzvezda.ctc-tv.ru/members/487/video/
по ссылке есть голубая кнопка
нажми-- поддержи Спасибо!!!
передай друзьям---плиз???
Удачи

----------


## Alena L

*Rodniki*,
 Проголосовала! Удачи!!!

----------


## Rodniki

*Alena L*,
 Спасибо

----------


## Rodniki

Ваша поддержка по нижней ссылке

----------


## Rodniki

Вторая неделя

----------


## Rodniki

фотки почему то в Студии не получаются- ну хоть как есть

----------


## krumuz

*Rodniki*,
что-то я не понял как там голосовать или уже поздно?
А вообще вы молодцы! Очень рад за вас!

----------


## Rodniki

Жюри конечно.. жесть... Все таки дети ж на сцене... а рубят с плеча...да и еще без подбора слов

----------


## Rodniki

Приглашаем посетить сообщество Сергей Сорокин - ПСИХ и высказаться ...Он в нецензурной форме гадит в коментах на молодых музыкантов,,,,, гад.
http://blogs.mail.ru/community/muzik...9E73A84CED734F

----------


## Rodniki

сЛИЛСЯ ПСИХ ВСЕМ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Rodniki



----------


## Sally-nace

мой друг участвовал.. до конца не дшел, но было все бесплатно!!!

----------


## Voland

Раздражают меня люди, которые выдумывают дегенды, мол их попросили заплатить, переспать и т.д. И т.п. Петь нужно хорошо, иметь харизму, а не дерьмо показывать на сцене. А то взяли гитару, две ноты вытянули, и считают, что петь умеют. Продюсерам нужны АРТИСТЫ, а не однодневки, поющие под фанеру. Противно даже читать отзывы "я ходила, а с меня деньги просили" или "а меня переспать заставляли". Буэ! :mad:

----------

